# Clear tubing to replace green Eheim ones?



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody knows what tubing is used by ADA with their nano tanks?

I'd like to replace Eheim's green tubing with some clear tubing.
It appears that Eheim's tubing (in my case Pro 2222 filter) has ID 12mm / OD 16mm.

Regular PVC tubing out there has 1/2" ID, which is 12.7mm I believe. 
Can it be used with 13mm nano filter pipes like CAL AQUA Fluxus System - 13 mm / Nano?

If not, which one you can recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes it can.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Just in case you are planning to order 1/2" ID clear tubing from Drs. Foster and Smith....

If you buy clear 1/2" ID tubing from Foster&Smith, be careful. It has a sidewall thickness probably twice that of normal 1/2" ID tubing. This doesn't effect the inner diameter but it makes it more difficult (if even possible) to screw the EHEIM connectors over the tubing. It also makes the tubing very heavy and rigid which makes it hard to elegantly run the tubing. 

I'd recommend something like LEE'S 1/2 ID tuning which has a normal sidewall thickness and is lighter and easier to use. I assumed that was what Foster&Smith was shipping but I don't think it is.

Just a warning on one particular item (size) from one particular retailer.

I have Lee's 1/2" ID tubing on my Eheim 2213 filters and I am also using both Cal Aqua and ADA glass intakes and outflows, all sized at 13mm.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just go to Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware, etc...

Clear vinyl hose works just fine. I've been using it on my 2213 for quite a while now and I've had no problems whatsoever. You may even benefit from a hose size a tad bit smaller than what you need. Just heat some water on the stove top and dip the connecting ends into the heated water. It should make the vinyl more pliable and you can slip it on the filter's plumbing accessories. Once it cools, it'll squeeze down and it'll give you a never-slip fitting that you can count on. Just my .02...

Regards,

Charlie Mims


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, where did you buy Lee's 1/2" from?




CAM6467 said:


> Just go to Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware, etc...
> 
> Clear vinyl hose works just fine. I've been using it on my 2213 for quite a while now and I've had no problems whatsoever. You may even benefit from a hose size a tad bit smaller than what you need. Just heat some water on the stove top and dip the connecting ends into the heated water. It should make the vinyl more pliable and you can slip it on the filter's plumbing accessories. Once it cools, it'll squeeze down and it'll give you a never-slip fitting that you can count on. Just my .02...
> 
> ...


I went to Home Depot today. They had 1/2" vinyl tubing but it was not flexible and prone to kinks...


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I can see that. If you don't have some sort of guard to wrap the tubing around as it bends over the back of the tank it could pinch off....possibly. Good luck with your search.

CM


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

<quote>Cool, where did you buy Lee's 1/2" from?</quote>

I bought it by the foot at a local Pet Supplies Plus but they no longer sell hose so I'll have to Google for some.


----------

